
'Weasels have eaten our phone system' – Citi customers met with this prompt - QUFB
https://www.businessinsider.com/citi-customer-support-weasels-eaten-phone-prompt-twitter-confusion-asterisk-2020-5
======
asfarley
I set up a Bugzilla instance and immediately received complaints that it
“wasn’t working” due to the humorous one-liner: “zaro boogs found”.

It seems that the general public, and possibly some technical people as well,
have very little sense of humour regarding unexpected jokes coming from
software.

